
QUANTUM ARTIFICIAL LIFE CREATED FOR FIRST TIME - willart4food
https://www.newsweek.com/quantum-artificial-life-created-first-time-1163859
======
gus_massa
From the guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

> _In Submissions_

> _Please don 't do things to make titles stand out, like using uppercase or
> exclamation points, or adding a parenthetical remark saying how great an
> article is. It's implicit in submitting something that you think it's
> important._

Also, this is more like making a a game that is somewhat similar to life (like
the classic Conway's life game), but in a small quantum computer with 8 qbits.
It's very far away from realy creating a living thing.

------
willart4food
> the team wanted to find out what the minimum size of a system was that could
> undergo self-replication—a hallmark of life.

